# PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/otherdir/tmp" existiert nicht

## UltimateN00bs

Ave leutz,

wir haben folgendes Problem:

Wir haben net gerade viel Ahnung davon. Wenn wir den Befehl "emerge" verwenden wollen dann kommt die Ausgabe das kein "PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/otherdir/tmp" Pfad existiert. Wir sind zwar ganz nach der Installationshilfe gegangen aber es geht trotzdem nicht.

Wir bitten um soziale Reaktionen und baldiges antworten unseres Beitrages.

Wir danken im Vorraus

gez. N00bs

Mod edit: Titel 'entschärft'.

----------

## plasmagunman

 *UltimateN00bs wrote:*   

> Wir bitten um soziale Reaktionen und baldiges antworten unseres Beitrages.

 

dann bitten wir auch um soziale fragen. wer in grossbuchstaben schreibt bruellt, wer bruellt stinkt, wer stinkt hat im forum nichts verloren.

ausserdem gibt es ein extra deutsches forum, das hier sollte international verstaendlich (=englisch) sein.

schreib "PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp" in die datei /etc/make.conf. eigentlich sollte das aber schon in der datei /etc/make.globals stehen. da scheint also einiges sehr schief gelaufen zu sein.

@moderators: please move to german forum.

----------

## UltimateN00bs

Ok danke

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG

----------

## ian!

Whooha!

Da muss ich direkt mal die Moderator-Keule schwingen und den Titel ändern. Probleme zu lösen ist für den Betroffenen immer "!!!WICHTIG!!!" und "!!!IMPORTANT!".

Bitte das in Zukunft unterlassen und wie bereits gesagt wurde in das richtige Forum posten.

Danke,

ian!

----------

## Carlo

Zumindest der Nick scheint gut gewählt.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## UltimateN00bs

LoL, np

----------

